# Bildergalerie - In den Mund gelegt: In den Mund gelegt: Die lustigste Sprechblase gewinnt; Heute: Gabe Newell von Valve



## System (23. Januar 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,674066


----------



## Lion2k7 (23. Januar 2009)

"Ja so klein isser..."


----------



## Exar-K (23. Januar 2009)

Also Gordons Brechstange, wenn ihr wüsstet...


----------



## agvoter (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Wer eine PS3 kauft, hat einen so kleinen.....


----------



## Ehmel (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

"Hatte ich nicht eben noch ein Hefeweizen in der Hand?"


----------



## Parceval (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

ach, der calmund, so groß is der. aber das glaubt der ja nich!


----------



## Microwave (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

"Was soll das heissen die Vorlage für den Boomer war ein altes College-foto von mir?"


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

"Schau mal dahinten das Monster! Das ist aber fett!"


----------



## TrollGeier (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Hehe so großßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßß is meiner hehe


----------



## Problemhaber (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

"...weil man uns keinen Humor attestiert ... =]..." Kann ich nich verstehen ;D

"Soooo dick müssen die sein."


----------



## ColeusRattus (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Verdammte Jedis! Ich muss auf die Entwicklung der Gravity Gun warten, bis ich das glas ohne Arbeit in die 
Hand bekomme ...


----------



## Feuerfalke (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

"Geil, Alter"


----------



## chbdiablo (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Prost!


----------



## BrokenSw8rd (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

"Ach nööö,auch mein Leben ist virtuell...auf EX"


----------



## Look (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Mit dem neuen Real Life Patch haben wir die Halbwertzeit um so viel verkürzen können.


----------



## Pedersen (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

"Rischtisch"


----------



## CryingTroll (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

"Hey you! Don´t call me Jabba the Hut again!" <- so hatte den Namen ausversehen falschgeschrieben, der gilt aber nun^^


----------



## Ma-an (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

"Glaubt mir, der Schokoriegel war nur soo klein."


----------



## Mandavar (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

"Ich war Real-life-tester bei Mirrors Edge, hab aber leider jeden der Sprünge immer um soviel verpasst! Mein Gesicht ist noch ganz matschig davon..."


----------



## Figkregh (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

"Hol mir mal 'ne Flasche Bier, sonst streik ich hier !"


----------



## TueTueTue (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Hey! Gib mir noch einen von den Großen...


----------



## CC-Fliege (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

"Mein Name ist Mer, Boomer."


----------



## xZSKx (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

"Ihr denkt echt meine Brechstange wär nur so kurz?? Verdammt ihr habt recht...."


----------



## Silverpalm (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

"Mein Stück vom Kuchen war nur soooo groß! Ich schwörs!" *Rülps*


----------



## rMb (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

"Nanu, warum steht das Glas plötzlich auf dem Tisch..."


----------



## caritas1 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

"Wenn du dich mit dem Teufel einlässt, ändert sich nicht der Teufel. Der Teufel verändert dich!"


----------



## kaibastuck (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Rechtschreib-Flamer haben so nen kurzen!


----------



## olstyle (23. Januar 2009)

Vor Half Life war ich soo dünn, dann konnte ich mir Pizza leisten.


----------



## D2AN-Tidus (23. Januar 2009)

"und wenn ihr euch so hinstellt sieht es aus als würde ich das glas halten! ihr nennt es trick ich nenne es marketing!"


----------



## nea (23. Januar 2009)

"Bei euch in Deutschland ist der Triple Whopper nur so klein!"


----------



## munsterbuster (23. Januar 2009)

"Ich nehme: 2x Hamburger, 1x Cheeseburger, 3x Big Macs, 2x McRibs, 2x McChicken, 4x Hamburger Royal TS, 2x 20ger Packung Chicken McNuggets mit Süß-Sauer Soße, 1x Crispy Chicken Caesar Salad, 3x große Pommes mit Mayo und zum Spülen 10x große Coca Cola light, light weil ich muss ja auf meine Linie achten..."


----------



## Gomorra10 (23. Januar 2009)

"Wer von euch hat mein Steam Account gehackt? Ich will ihn sofort wieder haben! Und wehe meine CD Keys sind weg, weil er gebannt wurde!"


----------



## facopse (23. Januar 2009)

"Was denn? Noch nie ein Phantasie-Sandwich gegessen?"

"Wo ist die Wurstsemmel, die ich eben noch in der Hand hatte?"

"I want YOU to join the cafeteria of Valve"

"Bitte gib mir doch meinen Donut zurück..."

""Lasst mir was vom Schokokuchen übrig", sagte ich. Bis auf so ein kleines Stückchen haben sie alles weggegessen!"

"Ist das nicht mein Steak, das du da vor meiner Nase verputzt?"

"Erklärt mir mal bitte einer, warum der Lift nur nach unten fährt?"

"Ich hätte gerne einen Gürtel mit Gürtelweite Äquator mit Bumerang zum umschnallen, bitte."

"Werft mich noch einmal ins Meer und euer Verein erscheint in Half Life 3 - anstatt der Combine!"

"Hätte ich ihn in die Finger bekommen, wäre von dem Typen, der damals Half Life 2 geleakt hatte, nur noch so viel übrig geblieben!"


<!-- Basierend auf Zitaten und Meinungsäußerungen -->

"Die PS3 ist ein Desaster, die Xbox 360 Zeitverschwendung und die Wii ein klasse Fitnesstrainer."

"Die PS3 macht mein Leben als Software-Entwickler viel schwerer, nicht der Pizzaservice."


----------



## eagle73 (23. Januar 2009)

"Wie jetzt? Das sind keine 30 Zentimeter??"


----------



## DSA-Zocker (23. Januar 2009)

"Scheiße, jetzt hab ich schon wieder meinen Morgensport vergessen!"


----------



## yeager-y3k (23. Januar 2009)

"The cake is a lie!"


----------



## rekilein (23. Januar 2009)

"Blablablah Mr. Freeman, Blablabla!"
"I Want YOU!"
"Chuck Norris hat keine Angst vor Half-Life, Chuck Norris hat angst vor mir..!"


----------



## LampeLois (23. Januar 2009)

DU!!!!
Gib mir meinen Diätplan zurück!!!!1


----------



## huile (23. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht hab ich mit ner Brechstange in der Hand mehr Chancen bei Alex!?


----------



## Mr-Phil (23. Januar 2009)

Das Steak war sooooo klein!!


----------



## fresh176 (23. Januar 2009)

Hiermit möchte ich alle Gerüchte"Meiner wäre nur so klein",auf schärfste zurückweisen.


----------



## WarPilot (23. Januar 2009)

"Ich hab nur so viel mit einem Boomer gemeinsam"


----------



## CreechNB (23. Januar 2009)

... und da hörte ich so eine Computerstimme durchs Telefon sagen: "Ihre Finger sind zu fett, bitte drücken sie mit der kompletten Handfläche auf das Ziffernfeld um eine spezielle Wählvorrichtung zu erhalten."


----------



## spartan1991 (23. Januar 2009)

You talkin' to me?


----------



## spartan1991 (23. Januar 2009)

Wat? Wer bist du denn?


----------



## moebbf (23. Januar 2009)

Ein Mensch mit NORMALER Statur würde doch garnicht durch diese winzigen Portale passen!


----------



## fiumpf (23. Januar 2009)

"Und du Junge, du musst eindeutig mehr Dampf machen..."

oder aber:

"Ohne Mampf kein Dampf"


----------



## derBatz (23. Januar 2009)

"...und für Episode 3 haben wir dieses kleine Tamagotchi gemacht, es kann fressen, piepen, kacken und sterben..."


----------



## spartan1991 (23. Januar 2009)

Ich brauch nen Ventil, um mal wieder richtig Dampf abzulassen.


----------



## Exillim (23. Januar 2009)

Can I have this cake? Just ... just a little piece?


----------



## Yankee-F (23. Januar 2009)

Ey, wenn Ihr denkt der G-Man passt in meine Daumen- und Zeigefinger, dann habt Ihr euch geirrt! 
Er existiert nicht mal wirklich und ist nur eine Illusion! 

Dies beweist das WIR die Gamer Hypnotisieren!


----------



## Kryszick (23. Januar 2009)

Kann mal wer das Glas da rein stellen?


----------



## Quarky0 (23. Januar 2009)

PENG!


----------



## markenprodukt (23. Januar 2009)

yeager-y3k am 23.01.2009 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> "The cake is a lie!"



Find ich bis jetzt am besten


----------



## spartan1991 (23. Januar 2009)

Hey, wusstet ihr schon, dass das G in G-Man für Gabe steht?!


----------



## spartan1991 (23. Januar 2009)

Chuck Norris once shot a German plane down with his finger, by yelling, "Bang!"


----------



## Verganon (23. Januar 2009)

*Im Hinterkopf euer Ausflug nach Seattle* man was hab ich gelacht bei den Bildern und Berichten^^

hier mein Vorschlag:
"Toll, jetzt hat dieses deutsche Team wärend des Sneak-Peeks die Bar leer geräumt! Kann mal einer Auffüllen!?"


----------



## Peter23 (23. Januar 2009)

Nach der OP  wird der Magen nur noch so groß sein.


----------



## Stealth_Calypso (23. Januar 2009)

Gravity-Finger holt mir das Glas!


----------



## Krampfkeks (23. Januar 2009)

"wir wollen das der Spieler nur noch sehr wenige Handbewegungen - etwa so - machen muss, und am Bildschirm er dank der Ego Perspektive trotzdem das Gefühl hat extrem Sport zu betreiben"
uff hab ichs glatt verwechselt.
ME is ja der gewinn und icht sein werk


----------



## Draconamon (23. Januar 2009)

In wirklichkeit habe ich für den G-Man Model gestanden.


----------



## TckTilla (23. Januar 2009)

"Gordon Freeman is a mute because we couldn't get Chuck Norris to do his voice....yeah,it sucks,we know."

"Gordon Freeman ist eine stumme denn wir konnten nicht Chuck Norris überreden seine stimme zu verleihen...ja,ist scheise,wir wissen es."


----------



## Trancesistor (23. Januar 2009)

Wir stehen so kurz davor, dem Spieler auch Fast-Food via Steam liefern zu können...


----------



## WarlorD12 (23. Januar 2009)

Ihr seid schwach Kommander! *Machtwürgegriff*


----------



## zilti (23. Januar 2009)

Trancesistor am 23.01.2009 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir stehen so kurz davor, dem Spieler auch Fast-Food via Steam liefern zu können...


_der_ ist genial.


----------



## zabbl (23. Januar 2009)

"Did you know that Gordon Freemans co... I mean crowbar, sorry, is indeed so short?"

"Wussten Sie, dass Gorden Freemans Sch... Ich meinte Brechstange, Entschuldigung, tatsächlich so kurz ist?"


----------



## Trancesistor (23. Januar 2009)

Du packst das Ding so, dann regelmässig auf und ab bewegen und langsam bekommst du dann ne ungefähre Vorstellung davon, wie geil ich war als als ich Alyx erfunden hab...


----------



## RazorX (23. Januar 2009)

Kann mal jemand an meinem Finger ziehen ?


----------



## GorrestFump (23. Januar 2009)

*GorrestFump präsentiert die allgemeingültigen, unbestreitbaren:*

*best of 23.01.*
(unter Berücksichtigung aller posts)



			
				CC-Fliege am 23.01.2009 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> "Mein Name ist Mer, Boomer."





			
				RazorX am 23.01.2009 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mal jemand an meinem Finger ziehen ?





			
				Trancesistor am 23.01.2009 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir stehen so kurz davor, dem Spieler auch Fast-Food via Steam liefern zu können...



Gewonnen habt ihr das von mir: 
Sehr gut, ich will mehr Boomer-Sprechblasen und Steamanspielungen!



Spoiler



Am ersten Tag immerhin schon drei Lustige


----------



## hami619 (23. Januar 2009)

Mein IQ ist so hoch wie eine Teppichkante.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Januar 2009)

"Gebt mir so einen doppelten Whiskey und ich zeige euch, wie der Boomer das macht!"


----------



## hami619 (23. Januar 2009)

darf ich mal auf die toilette


----------



## WapitiBrot (23. Januar 2009)

" So dick, sollte der Pizzarand schon mindestens sein..."

"Ich bin so kurz davor, Chris Taylor anzurufen und ihn Episode Three fertig stellen zu lassen!!!"


----------



## thems (23. Januar 2009)

"Damals war ich noch so dünn. Doch dann hat mir eine Stimme etwas von einem Kuchen erzählt..."

"..und dann merkte ich, dass dieses Stück kuchen gar nicht real war..."

"You see: I dropped my glas and it appears in another place. Now I am thinking with Portals"


----------



## Phoenix-CH (23. Januar 2009)

"So klein ist er ... Ich hab ihn seit Jahren nicht gesehen =("


----------



## lenymo (23. Januar 2009)

Nein unsere Mitarbeiter wurde nicht durch Entlassungen reduziert
 ... sie wurden einfach nur von mir aufgegessen.


----------



## mezga (23. Januar 2009)

Hände hoch, das ist ein Überfall...halt, wo ist meine Knarre?


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Januar 2009)

"Jetzt verrate ich Euch einmal ein Geheimnis.... So groß war Gordon Freemans Zunge, als man sie im heraus riß....Jetzt wisst ihr auch, warum er nicht spricht!"


----------



## Stephan14 (23. Januar 2009)

"DU wirst das Gewinnspiel nicht lösen!"


----------



## thgc (23. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mal nur mit Daumen und Zeigefinger nen Zombie erwürgt. Da kam mir die Idee zu Left 4 Dead.


----------



## HerrKarl (23. Januar 2009)

"Ich weiß ja nicht ob du schonmal gekämpft hast, aber ... ich mach das ganz gerne. Mit den Fäusten weißte UND auch mit'n Finger!"


----------



## The-Conqueror (23. Januar 2009)

"Also ich weiß genau, dass ich hier eben noch n paar Kurze standen. Gebt sie mir wiedaaaaaaaaa!"


----------



## S7ephan (23. Januar 2009)

Gute Nacht, Freunde,
es wird Zeit für mich zu geh'n...

.... was ich noch zu sagen hätte 
dauert eine Zigarette
und ein letztes Glas im Steh'n...


----------



## Bloody-Deed (23. Januar 2009)

"Stellt euch vor in dieser Hand wäre jetzt ein Glas Whiskey, was will euch damit sagen?"


----------



## SoSchautsAus (23. Januar 2009)

"... und jeden der meint, einen unlustigen Flachwitz in Anspielung auf meine Figur machen zu müssen, den werd ich zerquetschen wie ein Schokosahnetörtchen mit doppelt geschlagener Erdnussbuttercremefüllung und zartschmelzender Karamellglasur! Ist das klar?"


----------



## GorrestFump (23. Januar 2009)

"OK, ich geb's zu: Ich BIN Peter Griffin!"

"So viel Bandbreite hatten wir beim HL2-release zur Verfügung"

"Nukular. Das Wort heißt Nukular."

Simpsons ziehen doch immer....


----------



## mjp (23. Januar 2009)

"Auch Du hältst die Küche sauber, Genosse!"

Frei nach: Link

Und falls noch nicht erwähnt:
"Redest Du mit mir? Du laberst mich an?..."

Und noch einer (stellt euch vor, der Finger leuchtet):
"Elliott..."


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (23. Januar 2009)

"In dieser Hand, sehen Sie keine Gravity Gun. Kaufen Sie Half Life, wenn Sie sie sehen möchten!"

"Pew pew, wir bei Valve ballern gerne."


----------



## cuilX (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

"Peng,haha, jetzt werde ich durch diesen Lüftungsschacht hinter mir verschwinden!"


----------



## Avenger (23. Januar 2009)

"Und dich ess ich als nächstes"
"We want YOU to join the Army"
"Hey Alter, wie kannst du nur so asozial sein und vor mir ein Hotdog essen"


----------



## GremlinGizmo (23. Januar 2009)

....so *kurz* waren wir vor der Veröffentlichung von Half Life 2, bevor das mit dem Source Code passierte....


----------



## Wackianer (23. Januar 2009)

"Boa so klein ist der schwanz vom Freeman!"


----------



## gimli3000 (23. Januar 2009)

Wenn du schon zur Tanke fährst dann bring mir nochmal ´n Schokoriegel mit...und ´n Bier...und diese kleinen Mini-Donuts.


----------



## kaibastuck (24. Januar 2009)

Und nun präsentiere ich Ihnen die Wii Version von Left 4 Dead. Man nimmt einfach die WiiMote und schüttelt...
Oh sorry da hinten...


----------



## Microwave (24. Januar 2009)

"Alle die doofe Pimmel-witze reissen haben so nen grossen..."


----------



## Propagandhi (24. Januar 2009)

Trancesistor am 23.01.2009 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir stehen so kurz davor, dem Spieler auch Fast-Food via Steam liefern zu können...





  ROFL Made my Day! das is die nr 1!

ausserdem wär ich für:



			
				yeager-y3k am 23.01.2009 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> "The cake is a lie!"


----------



## schimli (24. Januar 2009)

"Die Chancen, dass Steam je Fehlerfrei wird, sind etwa so groß..."


----------



## NEOtg (24. Januar 2009)

Es ist echt eklig was für Ideen hier manche vom Stapel lassen...


----------



## MrBigX (24. Januar 2009)

Seids freindli hab ich g'sogt!

Edit:
Nur mal nur so als Orientierungshilfe für alle, die nicht verstehen was ich damit sagen will:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=tUEyYuZkjVI


----------



## kreken (24. Januar 2009)

Rischtig...


----------



## babajager (24. Januar 2009)

yes, you can...


----------



## DarkProjekt4Ever (24. Januar 2009)

Und hier trinke ich eine meiner 58 täglichen Coke. Oh Mist, die 58te habe ich ja gerade schon gesüppelt.


----------



## JAHruleZ (24. Januar 2009)

"Ich finde ihren Mangel an Glauben beklagenswert"

Oder auf englisch

"I find your lack of faith disturbing"


----------



## RedBaron237 (24. Januar 2009)

Bringt mir mehr Salat! Sie geben einem nie genug Salat bei diesen Sparmenüs!


----------



## jenerwelcher (24. Januar 2009)

Vorschlag 1:
*"People always ask me how I came up with the idea of the steam platform. Well, I just opened up the valve like this, and guess what came out of it! You got it, STEAM!"*

Vorschlag 2:
*"Did anyone seen my crowbar? I need it to open up the safe to get to the cake (wich is obviously a lie)."*


----------



## BigL (24. Januar 2009)

ICH verkörpere den Durchschnitts-BMI des Klischeecomputerspielers.


----------



## maxquirrel (24. Januar 2009)

Wir sind so ein Stück davor, mit Episode drei fertig zu werden!


----------



## powertoni (24. Januar 2009)

I want your Game!
For Steam


----------



## ChickenMcNugget (24. Januar 2009)

Früher konnte ich mal so viel von meinen Füße sehen, das hat sich jetz aber erledigt....


----------



## X3niC (24. Januar 2009)

"Left 4 Dead hat echt nur so wenig bugs"


----------



## DJSR (24. Januar 2009)

Biiiiiiiiiitte... nur noch ein kleines Bierchen!!


----------



## margoyle (24. Januar 2009)

Hol' mia ma ne Flaschsch Bier...


----------



## DarthValium (24. Januar 2009)

All your burger belong to me.


----------



## Occulator (24. Januar 2009)

... und dann stand auf einmal dieser Typ vor mir und schrie "Booomer!"


----------



## margoyle (24. Januar 2009)

I HAZ INVIZIBLE POLE !!!


----------



## margoyle (24. Januar 2009)

... in diesem Sinne.... Ein "HOCH" auf die gute alte Source-Engine... ...aah ne, mein Glas 's hier drübn... *Hicks*


----------



## jcc7eq (24. Januar 2009)

Cheerio Miss Sophie!


----------



## X3niC (24. Januar 2009)

"Und dann habe ich dem smoker gesagt <HAHAHA DU HAST SOOO NE kleine ZUNGE!!!Zoey wird nie auf dich stehen...>"


----------



## X3niC (24. Januar 2009)

"Und dann habe ich dem smoker gesagt -HAHA du hast SOOO ne kleine Zunge!!!Zoey wird nie auf dich stehen-"
(sry für 2x post hat beim ersten ma net geklappt)


----------



## Liar (24. Januar 2009)

"Obwohl ich so viel weniger esse, bin ich immer noch der dickste Spieleentwickler der Welt."


----------



## margoyle (24. Januar 2009)

btw. ... The Cake is a Pie!


----------



## mjp (24. Januar 2009)

"Nur gucken, nicht anfassen!"


----------



## Exidas (24. Januar 2009)

"wo kommen die blauen punkte her?"


----------



## Coneman (24. Januar 2009)

"Ähm das Stück Sacher-Torte...isst du das noch auf??"


----------



## ElBorbah (24. Januar 2009)

Oh Mann... Dieses unsichtbare Bier haut gut rein...


----------



## Microwave (24. Januar 2009)

Was eine Headcrap?
Ich dachte das war ein Hühnchen! *würg*


----------



## Propagandhi (24. Januar 2009)

this beer is a spy!

oder

sentry vorraus


----------



## yarikata (24. Januar 2009)

Ich will Action Baby, Action verstehst du?


----------



## JBT (24. Januar 2009)

Hey wenn du die Presswurst nicht mehr willst nehm ich sie mir mit meiner Gravity Gun....oder wars doch ne Hand??


----------



## ParaSucd (24. Januar 2009)

Hohl mir ma ne' Flasche Bier sonst streik ich hier und rede nicht weiter!


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (24. Januar 2009)

Du kleiner Mieser ....


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (24. Januar 2009)

Ihr Mangel an Glauben ist beklagenswert...


----------



## Dr-Brot (24. Januar 2009)

Kennen sie diese Mini Donuts? Ich hab mir gut 150 Stück davon reingehauen als ich für den Heavy Modell stehen sollte...


----------



## Bohne1989 (24. Januar 2009)

Ich will nur noch 5 Minuten spielen.


----------



## spartan1449 (24. Januar 2009)

Ich spiel PS3 Spiele nur mit Emulator auf meinem Netbook.


----------



## BIG-MAM (24. Januar 2009)

alle Leute,die sagen dicke Typen hätten nur so nen Kleinen,
haben echt keine Ahnung!


----------



## mrseen (24. Januar 2009)

Mein Name ist Gabe und nicht Babe.
Und nein, ich sage nicht Mama zu dir!!!


----------



## darth-emru (24. Januar 2009)

Und wenn ich so mache, fällt das Essen in die Schüssel!


----------



## Nanson (24. Januar 2009)

Ich mach 3 Diäten.........Von einer werde ich nämlich nicht satt


----------



## MandaloreMick (24. Januar 2009)

Mit Schokolade auf den Pommes...


----------



## Meai (24. Januar 2009)

"...und dann sag ich zu Arni: Komm mir nochmal so, und ich reduzier' dich auf die Größe!"


----------



## Bobolicious (24. Januar 2009)

Ich schwöre es euch. Es ist sooo kalt draussen!!!


----------



## PGCN (24. Januar 2009)

...aber die 7 Hotdogs, 16 Chicken Wings und 5 Cheeseburger waren doch nur so groß! Ehrlich!


----------



## Microwave (24. Januar 2009)

Wir stehen so kurz davor EA zu übernehmen.


----------



## BlauesLicht (24. Januar 2009)

Wie sie sehen, im Laufe der Zeit prägt man sich einfach die Größe der Pommes-Packungen von McDonalds ein.


----------



## Dr-Brot (24. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Groß: http://s6b.directupload.net/file/d/1684/psqimbvf_jpg.htm


----------



## yeager-y3k (24. Januar 2009)

"Cheereou, Miss Sofiee!"


----------



## mYron1985 (24. Januar 2009)

"Gordon bekommt ne invisible Weapon. Die sieht dann so aus."


----------



## SYPH (24. Januar 2009)

"Ich versteh immernoch nicht, wie die Pantomimen so ihren Durst löschen können."


----------



## Crevice (24. Januar 2009)

"Nein, ich versuche mein Alkoholproblem nicht mit einem unsichtbaren Bierchen zu vertuschen!"

"Also mich 9mm zu nennen ist gemein ... der is schon sooooo!"

"Gordon Freeman wird Jedi-Kräfte bekommen, zum Beispiel son FORCE GRIP hier kann er dann!"

"Verdammt! Die Unterhosenwichtel klauen mir sogar mein Bierchen, wenn ich nicht hingucke!"

"Wir teilen Half-Life 4 in sooooo kleine Häppchen auf um soooooo kleine Preise machen zu können. Wir machen nicht nur Episode 1, sondern Episode 1.1, Episode 1.2 und so weiter!"

"Wollt ihr mal die kleinste Violine der Welt sehen?"


----------



## russe89 (24. Januar 2009)

Warum liegt hier eigentlich ein Glas rum?


----------



## Bensta (24. Januar 2009)

Die Alpha von EP3 wurde uns gestohlen genau wie bei HL2. Wenn ich die erwische erwürg ich sie.


----------



## Xeroxon (24. Januar 2009)

"Hol mir ma ne Flasche Bier, sonst streik ich hier!"


----------



## X-Cage (24. Januar 2009)

BÄM Headshot!


----------



## Athrun (24. Januar 2009)

Wir stehen SO kurz davor, Half Life 3 zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## hannyy (25. Januar 2009)

Seht her mein imäginärer Freund - Das Bier!


----------



## hami619 (25. Januar 2009)

if ya smell what the newell is cook


----------



## Septimus (25. Januar 2009)

So n Stückchen wäre ich gerne Schlanker dann käm ich besser an mein Bier ran


----------



## hami619 (25. Januar 2009)

darf ich bitte auf die toilette


----------



## evilomen (25. Januar 2009)

Ihr dreht hier für "The Biggest Loser" oder?


----------



## TachyonThomas (25. Januar 2009)

Cheater haben sooo kleine Schw...


----------



## TachyonThomas (25. Januar 2009)

N-N-Noo-Noooch s-s-son P-P-P-Pils-s-schen b-b-bitt-tte


----------



## stundenzocker (25. Januar 2009)

So viel Lebensenergie hat man beim neuen Half-Life


----------



## xesued (25. Januar 2009)

"Wer ist hier dick?"


----------



## ScHm0cK (25. Januar 2009)

Heeey, Mr. Freeman!


----------



## Gustav2008 (25. Januar 2009)

Sooo dick waren die Geldbündel im Lösegeldkoffer, für den geklauten Half-Life 2 Sourcecode!


----------



## RedEye196 (25. Januar 2009)

So dass, ich nicht neidisch auf das Aussehen der Figuren werde, sind alle Figuren im Spiel übergewichtig!


----------



## TheMadman (25. Januar 2009)

"Digger, mein Pitbull zerfleischt deinem Kind das Gesicht, weil es zu klein ist meine Pladdn zu kaufen, Digga!"


----------



## aappee (25. Januar 2009)

seht ihr auch dieses weiße etwas da schräg über mir??
ich bekomm langsam angst. *amganzenkörperzitter*


----------



## McMutton (25. Januar 2009)

"... dann nehmt ihr das Nichtbier in die eine Hand..."

"Hallo Kellner, weißt du was ein Linkshänder ist?"


----------



## mjp (25. Januar 2009)

"Warum liegt denn hier Stroh...?"


----------



## Nixtot (25. Januar 2009)

gähn


----------



## Maximusthefirst (25. Januar 2009)

Gabi, selbst wenn er so klein ist...da geht einiges!


----------



## PostalDude83 (25. Januar 2009)

Yo, mine is that long!


----------



## MinDHacKeR (25. Januar 2009)

fährst zu zu mcdonalds? ich nehm nen bigmac und ne coke


----------



## eOP (25. Januar 2009)

du bist deutschland


----------



## Quarky0 (25. Januar 2009)

Ich bin soooo kurz davor zu explodieren!


----------



## velvetkitten84 (25. Januar 2009)

Und am Ende werden sie gebacken und dann gibt es Kuchen!


----------



## StormtrooperPCGH (25. Januar 2009)

Hey, nenn mich nicht Boomer !


----------



## DonBarcal (25. Januar 2009)

"Dann haben sie gesagt, ich solle hier warten... Haben wir Half-Life 2 schon released?"


----------



## roost-88 (25. Januar 2009)

so groß war ich mal


----------



## xZSKx (25. Januar 2009)

" Wer hat mir gerade meine Pistole aus der Hand geklaut?"


----------



## xZSKx (25. Januar 2009)

"Ich bin so kurz davor Half Life auf denn Müll zu werfen und mein eigernes Fitnessstudio zu eröffnen."


----------



## MandaloreMick (25. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß nicht wie es auf der Insel war, ICH BIN NICHT DER TYP AUS LOST!


----------



## Microwave (25. Januar 2009)

wer von euch hat meine gummibärchen geklaut?


----------



## Fangi222 (25. Januar 2009)

So würde ich den Kaffeebecher halten.DEN ICH NOCH NICHT HABE.


----------



## gothicer2005 (25. Januar 2009)

Meldet euch bei Steam an und verkauft uns eure Seele ...und als Dankeschön bekommt ihr dieses schöne Band und das was ich versteckt in meiner linken Hand halte


----------



## jogaar (25. Januar 2009)

Gabe Newell zu seinem Fitness-Trainer, der kurz davor ist aufzugeben ihn trainieren zu wollen: "I find your lack of faith disturbing!"


----------



## Catdad (25. Januar 2009)

Und es ist mir egal was alle anderen denken.

Ich sage Euch: 

Yes We Can!


----------



## kaibastuck (25. Januar 2009)

Tut weh, ne? Den Machtgriff hab ich von Darth Vader gelernt!


----------



## Snudl (25. Januar 2009)

Wisst ihr, wie wir darauf gekommen sind, den Vortigaunts eine dritte Hand auf die Brust zu geben? Ich hatte eine genauso aussehende Wucherung an dieser Stelle, die war sooo groß! ...Das war lustigerweise auch die Zeit, als ich anfing diese schicken, radioaktiv versiegelten VIP-Karten zu tragen.


----------



## TachyonThomas (25. Januar 2009)

Oswald Chesterfield Cobblepot mein Name, was kann ich gegen dich tun?


----------



## TachyonThomas (25. Januar 2009)

Du bist ja nur neidisch, weil ich ein richtiger Freak bin und du eine Maske tragen mußt.


----------



## Butterbemme (25. Januar 2009)

kaibastuck am 25.01.2009 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Tut weh, ne? Den Machtgriff hab ich von Darth Vader gelernt!


Der ist gut.


----------



## baal-sebul (25. Januar 2009)

"Nein ehrlich. Es gibt in der Kantine nur so große Brötchen, nur 2 je Mitarbeiter. Das ist Folter!"


----------



## darksideofforce (25. Januar 2009)

"Wenn ich doch so viel dünner wäre..."


----------



## chbdiablo (25. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

"Das ist ein Modell der neuen Waffe aus Episode 3... wie, sie können sie nicht sehen?"


----------



## Rideon (25. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Wisst ihr eigentlich dass Nashörner soooo kleine Gehirne haben?!


----------



## Der-Baecker (25. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Meiner ist so viel größer als deiner.


----------



## DarthDevil (25. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich weiß was dein Döner letzten Freitag getan hat !


----------



## famas90 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

"Noch ein Wort gegen mein einschüchternden Blick und ich erschiess dich mit DIESER unsichtbaren Waffe!"


----------



## Defender2009 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Die Gewinne von Valve sind im letzten Jah$ var a"!§ s$2d%d (... connecting to Steamserver)


// heute klappt garnix


----------



## brandos (25. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Lasst mich raten. Ich halte das Weinglas nicht in meiner Hand, oder?


----------



## SirWinston (25. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Kommt Freunde, gebt mir mein Bier zurück. Ich weiß selbst, dass ich nicht der schnellste bin.


----------



## AverageCabbage (25. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Und die Butter immer mit der Zange auf den Käse legen...


----------



## DiZZY (25. Januar 2009)

http://www.abload.de/img/gabe_newellb5ae.jpg


----------



## Super-Smash-Brother (25. Januar 2009)

ja klar habe ich meinen Körper für Gordon Freeman als vorlage verwendet.
Alles andere währe ja ein völliger flopp geworden.


----------



## GTStar (26. Januar 2009)

Ja, wenn man den Burger so hält, dann tropft die Sauce nicht raus. Du kannst ihn aber auch einfach mit einem Happen verputzen.


----------



## Sainer (26. Januar 2009)

Ähm. Isst du den Donught noch?


----------



## Bryan74 (26. Januar 2009)

Okay, er ist zwar soo klein, aber ich arbeite an einem Add-On!


----------



## X-Trax (26. Januar 2009)

"Also nochmal zum mitschreiben:
Wenn Sie vom Hauptbahnhof in München mit 10 Minuten, ohne, dass sie am Flughafen noch einchecken müssen..."


----------



## koolsavas970 (26. Januar 2009)

"Wir sind so kurz davor ein WLan-Kabel auf den Markt zu bringen..."


----------



## Tschoppo (26. Januar 2009)

ööhmm ich wollt was sagen... hab sogar schon die gestik dazu... aber jetzt hab ichs vergessen.. irgendwas mit zombies...


----------



## bigscale (26. Januar 2009)

"ich hab eine idee...emm...,aber erstmal brauch ich noch ein Bier,um richtig reden zu können!"


----------



## cryfar (26. Januar 2009)

"ganz einfach: steck N ab und H an "


----------



## Rahakanariwa (26. Januar 2009)

Mhhhh.. also gerade war das Bierglas noch in meiner Hand... und jetzt steht es da und ist leer??


----------



## poldi100 (26. Januar 2009)

"ich bin mindestens um diese länge dünner als der boomer."


----------



## huzi900 (26. Januar 2009)

"Und... dann... kam ein mann und.... hat mir einfach alle donuts geklaut...."


----------



## Mr-Lethal (26. Januar 2009)

"Na und? Dann ist Call of Duty eben erfolgreicher als Left for Dead! Dafür ist der vom Grant Collier sooo klein!"


----------



## spike00 (26. Januar 2009)

Der G-Man hat nur so'n kleinen penis!!!


----------



## spike00 (26. Januar 2009)

Wenn der Chef kommt verkriecht ich mich unter'm Tisch und mach mich sooo klein!


----------



## Coyote117 (26. Januar 2009)

"Wir stehen so kurz vor der Veröffentlichung von Half-Life 2: Episode 3. Wirklich diesmal halten wir den Relasetermin ein!"


----------



## BadLupus (26. Januar 2009)

Ich halte unser neues Spielkonzept in der Hand...
Die imaginärer Brechstange aus Half Life 3

und wie ihr seht...
Mir machts Spaß


----------



## danoc (26. Januar 2009)

Alta Mirror's Edge, du willst Mirror's Edge ? Alta nichtmal soooo viel bekommst du Alta !!!  " RÖLPS "


----------



## xZSKx (26. Januar 2009)

"Was soll das heißen es gibt nur so kleine Schokoriegel....."


----------



## Lauei123 (26. Januar 2009)

So dünn waren meine ärmchen früher mal, doch sehen sie was exzessives zocken aus mir gemacht hat


----------



## anima322 (26. Januar 2009)

"Wenn du mir ein Stück von deinem Chickenburger gibst, lasse ich dich daheim bei mir die Alpha von Half Life 3 spielen"


----------



## harun16 (26. Januar 2009)

Meiner ist so klein - wird man mich deswegen auslachen?


----------



## Pablo-de-la-Cruz (26. Januar 2009)

Mit diesem Ausweis sollte ich hier doch auch Bier bekommen! Ihr bekommt mich hier nicht weg, bis ich endlich ein kühles Blondes zwischen meinen Fingern spühre!


----------



## heluo2 (26. Januar 2009)

Ein Mana bitte !


----------



## GothicJo3 (26. Januar 2009)

"Wenn ich so a Gläßle in der Hand hab dann gibts kein(e) half-life!"


----------



## pauliborn (27. Januar 2009)

"Ok, ich werde Portal produzieren, aber bitte beamed mir mein Pils zurück!!


----------



## Knusperbear (27. Januar 2009)

"I find your lack in Steam disturbing..." *choke*


----------



## seppl55555 (27. Januar 2009)

"...und letztes Jahr gab's bei der E3 so kleine Würstchen, Mann waren die lecker"


----------



## Sushimeister (27. Januar 2009)

"Nein, ich war nicht das Vorbild für den 'Boomer' Character in Left 4 Dead!"


----------



## AWYN (27. Januar 2009)

"...Entschuldigung. Letztes Jahr gab es hier diese kleinen leckeren Windbeutel mit Kirschfüllung...?"


----------



## ElBorbah (27. Januar 2009)

Ich stand übrigens Modell für Gordon Freeman. Sehen sie die Ähnlichkeit?... Doch! Die Brille... genau die selbe!... Stellen sie sich vor wie ich in meiner linken Hand ein Brecheisen halte... Jetzt?


----------



## Sushimeister (27. Januar 2009)

"Können Sie mir sagen, wo ich das Buffet finde?"


----------



## johnny-yuma (27. Januar 2009)

"Ich seh so ein kleines bisschen aus wie Lionel Messi....."


----------



## ChristopherSchech (27. Januar 2009)

Hasta la vista, baby...Hääh? Verdammt, wer hat mir meine Pistole aus der Hand geklaut?!?


----------



## Don-Kanaille (27. Januar 2009)

Kann mal einer die Heizung anmachen? Mir ist sooo kalt.


----------



## DarthDevil (27. Januar 2009)

Nein ehrlich, ich trinke wirklich nicht am Arbeitsplatz....


----------



## volcomer (27. Januar 2009)

Was nur so klein? Ich bin schockiert...


----------



## Nemesis303 (27. Januar 2009)

"bevor ich zu valve kam, war ich soo schlank..."


----------



## God-of-Death (28. Januar 2009)

"Leute" Half Life 3 muß Kraftvoll werden!...............So wie ich!


----------



## Darhun (28. Januar 2009)

Unn' jetsch versuche isch d's glas wieda inne Hand zu n'hmen ohne d'bei den Disch umschuwerfen


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Januar 2009)

"Der IQ der meisten Spieler ist so klein.....Was glaubt ihr, warum wir ihnen sonst sowas wie Steam auf's Auge drücken können..... Wir verarschen sie und sie bejubeln uns noch dafür!"


----------



## FreakyMonkey (29. Januar 2009)

"GORDON FREEMAN!?!"


----------



## Worrel (29. Januar 2009)

"Ein Foto? Fürs PC Games Bilderrätsel?
Nee, lieber nicht, die machen bestimmt nur alle Bemerkungen über meine Figur oder darüber, daß mein Geschlechtsteil nur so klein ... verdammt, warum halte ich die Hand auch so?

... haben sie jetzt gerade etwa auf den Auslöser gedrückt ...?
Security!! Schnappt den Kameramann!!"

(Wie's weitergeht und wie das Foto aus dem Combine verseuchten PR Gebäude durch die Hände des Widerstandes zur PC Games Redaktion gelangte, wird in _Half-Life 2: Episode 3 - Die Rache des Kameramanns_ erzählt.)


----------



## mjp (29. Januar 2009)

"uah.... So kalt ist es draußen!"


----------



## Macterion (30. Januar 2009)

"Ja damals in den 80er wo wir noch Hippies waren , da haben wir nicht solche Spiele programmiert sondern gekifft!"


----------



## Silverpalm (30. Januar 2009)

"Früher war ich soo dünn!!"

"Wööörst episode eva!"

"Hab SoSlI' Quch!  So dick war das klingonisch Wörter buch.... ach ja d:h deine MUDDA hat ne flache Stirn!"


----------



## zockymczock (30. Januar 2009)

"Für unsere Konkurrent spiele hier auf der kleinsten Violine der Welt, Steam spült Sekt ins Haus"


----------



## zockymczock (30. Januar 2009)

Konkurrenz (streich t - setze z)


----------



## DisTi (30. Januar 2009)

"Ich Esse wirklich nur jeden morgen soooo ein kleines Glas Kaviar"


----------



## DisTi (30. Januar 2009)

DisTi am 30.01.2009 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> "Ich Esse wirklich nur jeden morgen soooo ein kleines Glas Kaviar"



oder 

"Freemann hatt son kleinen im gegensatz zu mir"


----------



## Fuffy (30. Januar 2009)

"Ich war echt so knapp vorm Saferoom!"


----------



## StormtrooperPCGH (30. Januar 2009)

"Yo ding dong, man, ding dong, ding dong, yo."


----------



## Occulator (30. Januar 2009)

Mich wundert nicht mehr, wie hier 200 Kommentare zusammenkommen:
Die meisten sind zehnfach oder zwanzigfach von anderen kopiert, teilweise sogar fünf mal vom selben gepostet, um ja nicht in der Masse unterzugehen o_O

btw: mindestens 100x Witze ala "So klein isser ..." in etlichen Variationen


----------



## Theclash1 (30. Januar 2009)

"Sehen Sie? Bei Bug #715 befindet sich das Glas in meiner Hand plötzlich wieder auf dem Tisch!"


----------



## NinjaWursti (30. Januar 2009)

Theclash1 am 30.01.2009 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> "Sehen Sie? Bei Bug #715 befindet sich das Glas in meiner Hand plötzlich wieder auf dem Tisch!"


Den finde ich sehr geil xD

Meiner: Wir machen Spiele, die man spielen kann, leider fällt uns das Machen von haltbaren Gläsern noch schwer...


----------



## JBT (30. Januar 2009)

"Ich war noch niemals in New York, ich war noch niemals auf McDonalds, ich war noch niemals im OP Raum, ich war noch niemals auf....".



(Nen Witz ist erst dann ein Witz wenn ein Witz ein Witz ist, )


----------



## MrBigX (30. Januar 2009)

Occulator am 30.01.2009 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich wundert nicht mehr, wie hier 200 Kommentare zusammenkommen:
> Die meisten sind zehnfach oder zwanzigfach von anderen kopiert, teilweise sogar fünf mal vom selben gepostet, um ja nicht in der Masse unterzugehen o_O
> 
> btw: mindestens 100x Witze ala "So klein isser ..." in etlichen Variationen


Ich würde ja jetzt stundenlang über das allgemeine Niveau lamentieren, aber da das auch nichts bringt und ich keine Lust habe soviel Zeit damit zu verschwenden...

In dem Zusammenhang:

"Ich krieg gleich so'n Hals!"


----------



## DivinusVictor (30. Januar 2009)

"Kommt auf den Pommes noch was drauf?"

"Ich bin nicht dick, ich hab nur dicke Knochen"


----------



## StormtrooperPCGH (30. Januar 2009)

Are you fat, or what?
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=p9Zt8mn14hY


----------



## Theclash1 (30. Januar 2009)

DivinusVictor am 30.01.2009 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> "Kommt auf den Pommes noch was drauf?"


Ich liebe Extra3


----------



## facopse (31. Januar 2009)

wann kommt denn nun die Abstimmung? oO


----------



## Silverpalm (31. Januar 2009)

Ergebnis? Wann?


----------



## ThomasWilke (2. Februar 2009)

Silverpalm am 31.01.2009 23:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ergebnis? Wann?



Wir sammeln gerade noch alle Kommentare und starten heute mit der ersten Abstimmung. Aufgrund des Redaktions-Umzuges hat sich das Ganze etwas verzögert.


----------



## Silverpalm (2. Februar 2009)

ThomasWilke am 02.02.2009 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Silverpalm am 31.01.2009 23:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




AHaaaa, also heißt dass, wir müssen noch wie lange warten????  

Jaja ich weiß ich bin ungeduldig!


----------



## bsekranker (2. Februar 2009)

*Hier findet ihr die Abstimmung:*

*"In den Mund gelegt: Gewinner-Abstimmung zu Gabe Newell"*

*Vote now!*


----------



## Nixtot (5. Februar 2009)

ThomasWilke am 02.02.2009 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Silverpalm am 31.01.2009 23:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo 

Super das Ihr auf meinen Vorschlag eingegangen seid und nun die Spieler den Gewinner küren lässt. Nur leider sind 2 Blasenbilder irgendwie ein bischen wenig nicht ? 

Grüsse


----------

